
Physician Demand for iPad EMRs is Growing. Are Vendors Ready? - pg
http://www.softwareadvice.com/articles/medical/physician-demand-for-ipad-emrs-is-growing-are-vendors-ready1011811/
======
tom_b
Just FYI . . . I work in a spot between clinical patient treatment and
research (genomics and patient clinical trials). So I know something about
EMRs from the day job . . .

The biggest challenges I run into are quite similar to challenges faced in any
data integration/data warehouse type effort in other industries - overcoming
political barriers around data ownership and funding.

The other thing that has really surprised me is that amount of free text out
there in EMR systems. Pathology reports, clinical treatment information, etc
is often floating in big free text fields (that follow no standard) and other
unstructured data. All of that is really hard to deal with.

But, if you can crush a good web app with a great HIPPA story, maybe some data
mining to make migration from existing EMRs easier, and a decent price, I
think you probably have a license to print money.

You'll also need to figure out how to hack the hospital/medical research
center/clinical trials management software sales channels. Wish I had good
advice (I'd take it myself).

------
bdclimber14
This market faces some tough challenges, especially with HIPPA, but the
benefits are astounding. My current primary doctor fully embraces technology,
and its apparent in everything from digital x-rays to automated blood pressure
and temperature devices. Most notable is his mobile use of my EMR. My doctor
always enters the room with a IBM flip-tablet device. He knows me by name
(from the EMR) and obscure notes he takes with a tablet pen: "How did your
sister's graduation go last year?" I'll explain my issues, and he'll run
searches against my medical history, and submit a prescription online to my
pharmacy before he leaves the room.

He may not use an iPad, but he's certainly maximizing the available tools at
his disposal since I'm sure the EMR software is strictly PC based.

The patient experience is phenomenal, and the time saved I'm sure is
significant for doctors.

With all this background, my point is that it feels like an iPad was
_designed_ for this.

------
baran
Although the medical iPad market appears compelling, I feel it's a bit of
false hope for the industry. The problem was never the hardware - its always
been the software.

With all the money being pumped into the industry we've created digital
repositories of the paper records. Well now what do we do? In a perfect world
we could share data between providers, maintain centralized records, etc.
which would cut down costs and improve care. Although this appears trivial,
data transfer in this industry is far from a reality.

The solution is software that actually solves a problem physicians are facing.
Think this is difficult? Primary care physicians spent upwards of 50% of their
day on non-patient care. These tasks include medication refills, referrals,
evaluating labs, etc. The kicker the majority of this work could be outsourced
to a computer - and your physician would be glad you did.

